# New pb!



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

What the heck is that contraption


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I think it's a PBR

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> What the heck is that contraption


Umbrella rig


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think you'll catch much on that.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> I don't think you'll catch much on that.


On a beer or on an A rig


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> Umbrella rig


I'm guessing those are good in stained water 

Kip


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I see your bottle and I raise you a Zebco!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...new drop shot weight.

Don.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't you mean New "PBR"?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

One guy and a boat said:


> I'm guessing those are good in stained water
> 
> Kip


Cold water and anything you would compare to spinnerbait conditions. I'm just now getting into them but they are a blast when you get bit. They do take heavy weight equipment to handle them. I believe that rig is 1 3/4 oz by the time it's all put together. 7'6 heavy rod with a size 200 calcutta and heavy braid and honestly an 8 foot rod would probably handle it alot better


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Cold water and anything you would compare to spinnerbait conditions. I'm just now getting into them but they are a blast when you get bit. They do take heavy weight equipment to handle them. I believe that rig is 1 3/4 oz by the time it's all put together. 7'6 heavy rod with a size 200 calcutta and heavy braid and honestly an 8 foot rod would probably handle it alot better


What about the 3 hook rule?


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Just run 3 hooks. The rest will act as teasers. Just trying to mimic a bait school.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey you found my beer i was wondering where it went🤔


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

s.a.m said:


> What about the 3 hook rule?


2 of the baits are dummy baits. You cut the hook off of the jighead. Leave just enough of the bend to hold the bait


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> On a beer or on an A rig


I'm sorry...I thought you were using that whole rig, bottle and all...hehe.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

what kind of fish hits a beer bottle?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> what kind of fish hits a beer bottle?


A thirsty one


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

They always hit the center bait!


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

My grandfather caught a 50 inch Muskie in Canada that had one in his stomach. The taxidermist didn’t believe that we didn’t shove the bottle down there. But we didn’t it must have hit floating on the surface. Craziest thing I’ve ever found in a fishes stomach. Maybe your on to something.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Seems to be some confusion. I caught the beer bottle. Hook in the mouth of the bottle. Even fought a little bit


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> what kind of fish hits a beer bottle?


I don't know but I got caught three times on one of Those LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

DHower08 said:


> Seems to be some confusion. I caught the beer bottle. Hook in the mouth of the bottle. Even fought a little bit


I bet if you had six of those it would have put up quite a fight or hell after six you may not give a S.... LOL


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Umbrella rig


So those things do work, I was wondering!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

What body of water? Shore or boat? Not looking for secret spots


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

matticito said:


> What body of water? Shore or boat? Not looking for secret spots


Springfield sharp point coming off rocky flat


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

Alabama rig. Lots of money won using that rig down south for largemouth. In other words, it catches lots of fish.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

My buddy used to troll a bama slamma. Never had that kinda luck lol


----------

